# FPE online store



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Sonny1027 said:


> Has anyone here ever purchased any type of PPE from licensedelectrician.com? Are they reliable?
> 
> Thank you,
> Mike


Thier pricing for arc flash PPE is sky high and from some company I have never heard of, and I pretty much know them all. At least they are using the Indura Ultra Soft fabrics but with an unknown company I would be leary of the manufacturing quality. If Indura Ultra Soft is what you have chosen as your material of choice you are better off contacting your local Salisbury sales rep. 

No need for a middle man here. Is Indura Ultra Soft the best material for your needs?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

damn my old eyes thought that said fpe online store


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

it did mabye my eyes arent that old


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ampman said:


> it did mabye my eyes arent that old


Im right there with you... i was confused too...

~Matt


----------

